

Winestagram - hawkharris
http://codyromano.com/winestagram/

======
pedalpete
Except so many bottles don't have corks now, and it seems users are trying to
remember events based around which wine they were drinking? Is that the most
memorable part of the evening?

~~~
hawkharris
That's a good point. Maybe I could change the service in some way to have the
label serve as the memento instead of the cork.

